# fiat uno turbo



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

so I have always had a love for 80s and 90s cars for me these were the best era for cars with many cool sport edition cars on the market where car makers were thinking of performance cars for the mass market including the mk1 Audi tt which was out in 1998 .so I thought why not start showing some of these great cars on the channel when the opportunity comes up. So this is the first edition of this which features a friends mk2 fiat uno turbo which he has had for 20 years and will never let go and is such a cool car If you have a cool car from the 80s-90s and feel its a retro hero please contact me so we can get it on the channel👍 @carchris82 on Instagram or email me on [email protected]


----------

